# Kibbeling -> welche Fischart ist hierzu geeignet?



## B.O.S. (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich verdammt gerne Kibbeling esse, wollte ich Fragen welche Fischarten in unseren Süßwasser Gewässern zur Verarbeitung geeignet sind.

Cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kibbeling -> welche Fischart ist hierzu geeignet?*

Festfleischige, grätenarme Arten wie Zander oder Waller.
Karpfen geht sicher auch, sollte man vorher durch nen Grätenschneider jagen.

Tipp zu ausbacken/Backteig:
[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kibbeling -> welche Fischart ist hierzu geeignet?*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich verdammt gerne Kibbeling esse, wollte ich Fragen welche Fischarten in unseren Süßwasser Gewässern zur Verarbeitung geeignet sind.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Festfleischige, grätenarme Arten wie Zander oder Waller.
> Karpfen geht sicher auch, sollte man vorher durch nen Grätenschneider jagen.



Brachsen und  Rotaugen sind ideal. Wers nobler mag, der nimmt Salmoniden, oder Renken und macht sie á la Tempura.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kibbeling -> welche Fischart ist hierzu geeignet?*

hi.

ich habs schon mit brassen gemacht, war lecker.


----------

